# The Mutt Pack



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

4 -5 1/2 weeks old


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Barred Wyandotte roo = BSL roo x SLW


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, so I want the light one with the black spangles. Just the color combo that I like so much.

BTW, nice brooder.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

She's a Light Brahma..


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Jumbo eggs = Jumbo chickens ??? ISA Brown egg x BSL roo.Very tall chicken.30 days old.
Guessing a roo.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow, he's huge for just barely over 4 weeks! Forgive my ignorance but what is ISA?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

ISA is a hybrid line of chickens.
http://www.isapoultry.com/en/products/isa/isa-brown/


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

More..............


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

RIR eggs X BSL or a Buckeye.
View attachment 19910

(L) Pullet (R) Roo


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Ok, you win for coolest eye candy of the week!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good looking birds Nm156. I like your brooder too.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks...........................................


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

robin416 said:


> OK, so I want the light one with the black spangles. Just the color combo that I like so much.
> 
> BTW, nice brooder.


Lol I thought the exact same thing. Very pretty


----------

